# Can anyone tell me more about this painting, its marked "garber"



## fre556 (May 5, 2017)

I read up on it and it has a lot tag, but if anybody could tell me about it
http://www.artistforum.com/art-by-fre556/18253808-10213005423589925-343294815-n-48578-5210/


----------

